
Why Do Women Earn Less Than Men? Evidence from Bus and Train Operators - jeffreyrogers
https://scholar.harvard.edu/bolotnyy/publications/why-do-women-earn-less-men-evidence-bus-and-train-operators-job-market-paper
======
rossdavidh
So, it seems like one could just as easily use this evidence to say, "any
gender differential in income greater than 11%, is likely due to
discrimination against women". I don't doubt there are many fields where the
differential is more than that...

~~~
jhayward
The data doesn't support such a conclusion. It says that when you fully
control for individual choices, the difference disappears. In a different
profession or industry there may be different effect sizes of those choices.

